# Just bought a tt (not yet convinced...)



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Ive just bought a mk1 tt 225 but I think I've made a mistake, I am still very much in love with my mk3 mr2!!

Only reason iv changed is my mr2 kicks out in wet conditions which living in england happens rather too often, and the tt's are suppose to be unmovable... (although Ive not sold my mr2 yet so the sign may end up on the tt!)

The issues I'm having are probably more to do with me rather than the car (  ) but I can't see where the car begins and ends (I could in the mr2) so i can't for the life of me park it! Also the tt is manual which after driving a semi auto seems rather much like hard work!

Lastly the previous owner resprayed the tt white (which i like) as it has red leather interior however they replaced the seats with bucket seats that don't move which I didn't mind at first however its becoming an issue as I want them to recline slightly... does anyone know where I can get some red leather RECLINING seats for a 2002 convertible as the ones on ebay are not compatible...?

Thanks! 

PS. Im charlotte, 24, from the midlands (just a bit of background info for you  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if the seats are the pole positions you can adjust them by removing the two bolts at the front and refitting them in to different holes on the side mounts


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought it beyond possibility that someone here might be interested in doing a straight swap for your seats, which not only could be a cost-free option to solve your problem but you may well be able to ask or a bit of cash into the bargain.

As for the manual box, there's not a great deal to do about that, but I've always found a manual shift far more engaging in a sports car. Embrace it and enjoy!

As for the front and back, no you can't see them. However it's just a matter of practice and getting used to it. We had the same problem with my wife's Beetle which is far shorter at the front than you imagine. I find the best way to work it out is to get someone to stand in front of the car and drive up to them slowly and see just how close you can get. You'll soon get an idea of where the car stops and starts. If it is a real issue then you can always get an after-market parking sensor system fitted. A good fitter will do a really tidy job for you.

But persevere. When the winter comes, and possibly snow, you'll see that quattro drive come into its own and you'll be glad you went for the TT.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiya guys, thanks for the supportive replies!

Im going to have a look (get a man to look) at the bolt situation to see if they can be moved...

but I do like the sound of a straight swap... how would I go about doing that?

I know your right- thats the whole reason the mr2 had to go, after spinning it coming off an island in barely wet conditions with minimal acceleration I knew it had to go!

Im probably just a typical girl can drive no problem but parking.... :roll: 
My dad suggested a very tall flag at each corner  but I prefer your idea!
Might look into the parking sensors although they might be expensive they will probably be cheaper than damage my parking is likely to cause!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

-charlotte- said:


> Hiya guys, thanks for the supportive replies!
> 
> Im going to have a look (get a man to look) at the bolt situation to see if they can be moved...
> 
> ...


If they are the recaros they are worth about £1000 standard seats are worth about £100 so you should do better than a swap


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Ive checked and they are recaros but I'm not allowed to view items for sale anyway because I'm a new member and I need to send a certain numbers of posts (but this number seems to be a mystery...) :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

-charlotte- said:


> Ive checked and they are recaros but I'm not allowed to view items for sale anyway because I'm a new member and I need to send a certain numbers of posts (but this number seems to be a mystery...) :roll:


Hi Charlotte,
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post with the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah I understand, Ive just been reading that thread and agree something had to be done.

Anyway I need to get insured and actually driving it before I start spending money changing it!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got any pics of your TT :?:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Only my profile pic at the min- will prob put some on tomorrow if you want me to- takes me ages! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

-charlotte- said:


> Only my profile pic at the min- will prob put some on tomorrow if you want me to- takes me ages! :roll:


Go on then if you would


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

It's prob a good idea to get some pics up ready because I'm hoping to join a midlands meet- they could do with familiarising themselves with my car as they may have to keep an eye out for the idiot that keeps getting lost at the back!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the fold. I'm sure you wouldn't have any trouble at all swapping seats (plus cash) for a set of originals. But defo look at adjusting them first before condemning them as they're awesome chairs.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiya! Thanks 

The biggest prob is how close to the steering wheel I sit- because the bucket seats are so high at the sides I can't get out!! Hilarious for spectators however not so good when your in a hurry (which seems to happen a lot for me!)

Plus I like a warm bum in the winter and these seats can't achieve this as they're not heated! Pluuuuuuss I'll b sat on a cushion because they are far too low- yes I am aware that all these problems are with me and not the seats!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

-charlotte- said:


> Hiya! Thanks
> 
> The biggest prob is how close to the steering wheel I sit- because the bucket seats are so high at the sides I can't get out!! Hilarious for spectators however not so good when your in a hurry (which seems to happen a lot for me!)
> 
> Plus I like a warm bum in the winter and these seats can't achieve this as they're not heated! Pluuuuuuss I'll b sat on a cushion because they are far too low- yes I am aware that all these problems are with me and not the seats!


I just slide the seat back to get out then back in to position when I get back in
Your TT might not have the wiring for the heated seats does it have the heated seat controls on the dash :?:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah it does- it's practically taunting me saying i once heated bums! Lol 
Yeah that seems like a perfectly good solution actually- I have a first class degree but I'm so stupid it's unbelievable! 
And to be fair I sat on a cushion when I 1st got the mr2 till I got familiar with it so I'll prob do the same in this :roll:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

How tall are you? My Sis is 5' 1" and can drive her fella's TT with the same seats just fine. Yours maybe set lower than his perhaps. Definitely get those spanners out and raise them up. And do what Yello suggested, slide the seat back before getting out. It makes exiting (a little bit) easier. I've driven my mates QS a couple of times and that's what I did. I still looked like I'd aged 40yrs though!!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to swap m red leather fronts for your recaps lol!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

My*


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Im 5' 4" so im not exactly short!

Thanks for the advice, I will trying sliding the seat and Ill see if someone will move the bolts into a diff position and see if I can get on with that...

If not I will be interested in your proposition JamesR

My brother says I don't deserve such a nice car (he's a boy racer and is annoyed that i don't adore bucket seats! lol)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Charlotte

t'mill's sister here. Yes I'm only 5'1" and find the bucket seats in my husbands QS no problem with regards to driving but I do have to put them as far forward as I can to reach the pedals (as I do in mine anyway). As far as getting out is concerned, even when sliding the seat back, I still look like Patsy off Absolutely Fabulous getting out of a taxi drunk (really not pretty!)

Practicality wise, I prefer my leather seats but I wouldn't change them if it was already fitted with the bucket ones as they look so much better and I reckon you'd get used to them in no time at all.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiya 

Glad I'm not the only patsy or in my case I'm normally likened to a Bridget (due to my aparent ridiculousness)
You have really made me feel better, and I will give them time- like I said my brother would disown me if I chose practicality over ''cool" seats! :roll: lol

Although the use of cool is apparently now uncool so I give up!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll have a look tomorrow night about the bolts for you no problem


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Nem said:


> I'll have a look tomorrow night about the bolts for you no problem


Oh I'd really appreciate that if you would! Although does this offer extend to the next meet because i don't think I'll be able to come the mr2 is still unsold so I still have no insurance andthe likelihood of this all happening by tomorrow night looks rather slim!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-charlotte- said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a look tomorrow night about the bolts for you no problem
> ...


That's fine yeah. You can still come in the mr2 tho you know, you don't have to be in the TT to join in.


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Nem said:


> That's fine yeah. You can still come in the mr2 tho you know, you don't have to be in the TT to join in.


 :lol: you haven't heard the noise its starting to make!  
I will definitely come to the next one because it sounds like fun (and I am particularly fond of chinese food!  )

If its not all sorted for next meet at least Ill have time to work on my mum to led me her porsche so I can keep up!

You lot are all so friendly I already feel like I belong!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, what Porsche does your mum have?


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Only a boxster, but it is the s...


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Only a boxster, but it is the s...

I personally have a soft spot for the 911 turbo- its beautiful- however my funds sadly decline the opportunity to possess such a car! lol :roll:


----------

